# new to the trade



## signal_man2981

Hi Everyone

I just finished my recruitment process and now waiting to join up with my unit as a Sig op. I've coming to this site for a while, not wanting to post until i was in or close to being in. but what i wanted to ask all the Sig ops out there is for any advice for that'll help me have a good career?


----------



## boehm

Bribes always work! ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary

And a sense of humour, apparently.


----------



## meni0n

Lots of it.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Don't lick the antenna. ;D


----------



## boehm

Yeah, my tongue still hurts! :-[


----------



## Sig_Des

from my personal experience, I find that biting the antenna can cause cavities, so something to avoid...Never say "repeat" on the radio...if you don't like coffee....learn....

sense of humour definitely a must...especially when you're with the same 2 people, in the field, stinking, for 2 weeks....you know what I'm talking about Bloggins!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Hahaha...hey, I never stank.  ;D

Yes, definetely a sense of humour. But at 3 in the morning, everything seems funny.


----------



## Sig_Des

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> But at 3 in the morning, everything seems funny.



unless it's 0, being a dink....stupid 0


----------



## Jinxed

Get used to staring at walls and writing fast

Get used to working in bursts as well.

Oh, last of all, get used to being able to listen to multiple conversations at once, responding to all of them and logging all of them.


----------



## sig_cs101

yes i agree, multi-tasking is a defenit must.  Coffee is the liquid of the gods.


----------



## NCRCrow

start spit shining your combat boots!


----------



## sig_cs101

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> start spit shining your combat boots!


 i might be misinformed but isn't that illegal?


----------



## NCRCrow

thats an old rad op tradition as well as pressing your combats....

and dating Sig Trolls


----------



## sig_cs101

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> thats an old rad op tradition as well as pressing your combats....
> 
> and dating Sig Trolls


wow... pressing combats!? talk about weird.  Lets not go to the Sig Trolls....


----------



## Sig_Des

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> start spit shining your combat boots!



umm...If you want to spit shine your boots...be ready for them to get scratched to sHyte by a MasterJack on inspection...or an RSM...

And every once in a while, be sure to pull off a Sig Pig


----------



## Radop

DON'T press your combats or spit shine your combat boots.  We charge people for that now or like someone said earlier, scuff them on purpose.  Not only does it ruin the boots, it gives people ideas that the masses can do.  Blacken combat boots, spitshine dress boots.

Best advice, listen when someone intelligent is talking, let everything else go through one ear, filter what is important and push the rest out the other ear.


----------



## sig_cs101

Radop said:
			
		

> DON'T press your combats or spit shine your combat boots.   We charge people for that now or like someone said earlier, scuff them on purpose.   Not only does it ruin the boots, it gives people ideas that the masses can do.   Blacken combat boots, spitshine dress boots.
> 
> Best advice, listen when someone intelligent is talking, let everything else go through one ear, filter what is important and push the rest out the other ear.


I have to agree, the most valuable thing that i know is that filtering is an important asset


----------



## meni0n

Enjoy Kingston to the max. You only live once.


----------



## sig_cs101

meni0n said:
			
		

> Enjoy Kingston to the max. You only live once.


i second that motion


----------



## Sig_Des

sig_cs101 said:
			
		

> i second that motion


third :cheers:


----------



## Radop

sig_cs101 said:
			
		

> i second that motion



On my second posting there, my 10th year in Ktown. :cheers:


----------



## Rafe

I'm going to give you a HUGE piece of advice, you would do well to follow it.

When you are in the field, take down your damn whips, antenna's, and anything else you put on top of your Rad van, when you move out. Reason being, if you drive under a Over head crossing that a Line det set up, and you end up waking them up at 3 am, when its cold and raining because YOU pulled it down, chances are you will get your head chewed off big time. I've seen it, and Ive done it.

So to save grief, and to save yourself from splicing in the middle of the night and trying to rehang it take down anything that will rip a crossing down. Also if you back up onto some line, and it gets stuck in your axel chances are your going to be helping to relay that gap of line if its at night.

So either watch it, or have a case of beer handy if you think your going to screw up. lol

Seriously though, a good piece of advice is to laugh alot, when you get shit on take it lightly and always carry a note pad. It seems at least in my unit that sig ops are always getting commands they need to remember.


----------



## luck881

That's excellent advice... especially if your telepathic powers allow you to maintain communications on the move without the use of radios....


----------



## Rafe

Im sure you have whips that are, with the truck less then 18 feet tall. Its dead simple to figure it out. Its just on exercise 7 out of 10 times its Sig ops ruining our line which makes us run out and fault find, then fix the break. Some dets leave their huge ass whips on when they dont need to.


----------



## luck881

Rest assured, if they're on exercise and moving, they need their antennas mounted.  In this training area, vehicles alot taller than LSVW's (with antennas mounted) drive under wire (and fibre) crossings all the time and don't pull them down as much as you make it sound.  Maybe you could instead say for him to be more careful of your crossings.  And when he sees the orange tape they're invariably marked with, to dismount and make sure his vehicle can pass without making contact if he's unsure of the height.  Don't tell him to do something you know he can't, just so you don't miss out on sleep on an exercise.


----------



## Rafe

Luck881 said:
			
		

> Rest assured, if they're on exercise and moving, they need their antennas mounted.   In this training area, vehicles alot taller than LSVW's (with antennas mounted) drive under wire (and fibre) crossings all the time and don't pull them down as much as you make it sound.   Maybe you could instead say for him to be more careful of your crossings.   And when he sees the orange tape they're invariably marked with, to dismount and make sure his vehicle can pass without making contact if he's unsure of the height.   Don't tell him to do something you know he can't, just so you don't miss out on sleep on an exercise.



In all honesty, I dont know much about the Sig Op trade, as much as my unit harps on doing cross training. As far as I was told they can take the whips off when they move from position to position. or that at least they didnt NEED the whips up while moving.

Its more then loosing sleep as well, I remember one exercise a Rad van backed up on the line I had layed durining the day, and it was hidden and tied down with tie backs and all the precautions that were needed, and I was up for another 4 hours trying to make it so there were field phones from the Alpha troop CP to the Support troop CP working, only to have an officer move the field phone and wonder why it wasnt working an hour later, he ripped out the Line from the phone, so I had to get up again and fix it. THen when morning hit, a Sig det pulled down an overhead crossing. It had to be respliced and re crossed.

Im sure you can understand where I am coming from, you end up getting a lack of sleep, you get really really aggravated with situations and its not so much that its hard to do cause its not, its just time consuming and you get pissed when you have to do it over and over again. Im sure Sig ops have a similar problem when something goes wrong with their machines know what I mean? Its just the simple things that might not seem like a lot, like watching for crossings that help out the most.....dont really know what Line can do to help out sig ops durining an exercise cept run field phones from truck to truck.....durining non tacticle we can do a fair ammount for them back at base.

either way.....watch for orange tape. lol


----------



## Radop

Rafe said:
			
		

> I'm going to give you a HUGE piece of advice, you would do well to follow it.
> 
> When you are in the field, take down your darn whips, antenna's, and anything else you put on top of your Rad van, when you move out. Reason being, if you drive under a Over head crossing that a Line det set up, and you end up waking them up at 3 am, when its cold and raining because YOU pulled it down, chances are you will get your head chewed off big time. I've seen it, and Ive done it.
> 
> So to save grief, and to save yourself from splicing in the middle of the night and trying to rehang it take down anything that will rip a crossing down. Also if you back up onto some line, and it gets stuck in your axel chances are your going to be helping to relay that gap of line if its at night.
> 
> So either watch it, or have a case of beer handy if you think your going to screw up. lol
> 
> Seriously though, a good piece of advice is to laugh alot, when you get crap on take it lightly and always carry a note pad. It seems at least in my unit that sig ops are always getting commands they need to remember.



Hey their job is to put it up beyond our antennas.  They don't, they deserve to be woke up to do it properly.


----------



## Radop

Rafe - 

I have been doing this job for 12 yrs and if that is how that unit does it, I would like to talk to the reg force advisers for not correcting them.  Antennas stay on when moving especially in a brigade road move.


----------



## Sig_Des

No Antennaes up on a move = No comms on the move = potential for mass clusterf*ck


----------



## armyguy62

Back to the original question.... I am an ex-Radio Tech / LCIS tech but worked in a couple of Sig Tp/Pl's in my day so here is my kick at the cat...

Pay close attention to everything work related, you will quickly get a feel for who is checked out and who is full of poo. The MCpl Det Commanders got to be MCpls and Det Commanders for a reason... learn from them. My first posting (2RCR) I asked to deploy with the RRB for an ex because they wanted a Tech and the MCpl Rad Op I respected most was the Det Comd. I learned more in 2 weeks in the back of a track simply by talking with this guy than I thought possible. By benefitting from his experience I became far better at voice procedure, better in the field, better at maintaining an APC, gained a far greater respect for the Rad Ops I worked with than I otherwise might have and I became a better technician.

As was said before, learn to filter. I think you will quickly learn who has their poop in a group and who doesn't. Best of luck, V.V.V.


----------



## Radop

armyguy hit the nail on the head.  You will learn quickly who knows what they are talking about and who doesn't.  Try to work with them and avoid the ones who don't quite have two brain cells to rub together.

As much as I hate to admit that I like a tech (hehe), I have had the opertunity to work with some very good ones.  Instead of talking down to us Rad Ops or Sig Ops, they asked questions about what we thought was wrong with the piece of equipment.  The ones I talked to said it often saved them hours of work trying to get the radio to replicate the problem especially with the TCCCs system.


----------



## armyguy62

Radop brings to mind one further point... if you do not have a sense of humour, get to the QM asap and get issued one. It may be the most valuable piece of kit you have. It may not protect your life but it will certainly protect your sanity. You also might want to hold off on drinking with your first Troop or Platoon for a while (until you have built up a tolerance to booze)... they aren't called "Sigs Pigs" for nothing.


----------



## Sig_Des

hopefully you'll have built up your tolerance by the end of your 3's in Kingston. I actually spent about 1200$ in booze in one 2-week period.

God*MN do I love pulling a Sig Pig night!


----------



## Radop

1200/6000 spent on booze?  Not a productive summer.  You just pissed it away, lol.  On my 3s, I think we went out once every couple of weeks but we were a bunch of married guys (average age of 26) with only 6 people who weren't married.  I know how boring.  lol.


----------



## meanjoe

Luck881 said:
			
		

> That's excellent advice... especially if your telepathic powers allow you to maintain communications on the move without the use of radios....


 LOL Thats awsome!!!! Just tie the darn things down. Advice hummmm.... Listen, right down what you can, dont say repeat (except where I am with the guns) Become good at making your coffee. Eat when you have a chance and when in doubt rack out. And your in luck they re vamped the 3's and 5's.... man the 5's are only 35 traning days now.... whats with that. its was like 90 training days when I did it. Oh since your a newbie thats like 4.5-5 months since weekends dont count. Now its like 1.75 months. Anyway have fun and make sure they dont put you in a squadron for your first posting..... go Tac Rad you need the field time and the tours... settle down later.   Good luck. ---- SHOT OVER, SHOT OUT.


----------



## Sig_Des

Radop said:
			
		

> 1200/6000 spent on booze?   Not a productive summer.   You just pissed it away, lol.   On my 3s, I think we went out once every couple of weeks but we were a bunch of married guys (average age of 26) with only 6 people who weren't married.   I know how boring.   lol.



Well, productive...I did get my 3s qualification...coming home with money, not productive at all. We had a pretty drunk course. As long as we showed up for PT and did our work, though...


----------



## CdnGalaGal

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> We had a pretty drunk course.



Ah, so that's why you guys smelled either like puke or like wh*res in the morning with all that cologne! I remember standing just outside the rooms some mornings and watching you all sway in place... :

Try to save the money you make. You might just need it later. Kingston is a place where it's notoriously hard to save up for that car (or that nifty computer with all the cool little bells and whistles a hardcore gamer might want) because the $ spent on booze, movies, restaurants, and cabs racks up so fast.

On your ex's, KEEP YOUR WEAPON IN REACH AT ALL TIMES (except when you are on the top of the truck) and for the love of god keep tabs on your kit.

Oh, and everyone's got it right when they say to have a sense of humour. You might get a lot of cock. We just used to call it Communication Oriented Corrective Kit. No matter what, keep smilin'  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

CJ said:
			
		

> You might get a lot of ****. We just used to call it Communication Oriented Corrective Kit. No matter what, keep smilin'   ;D



Or Confirmation of Critical Knowledge


----------



## sig_cs101

> Try to save the money you make. You might just need it later. Kingston is a place where it's notoriously hard to save up for that car


I'd have to agree. on my 3's kingston had the habit of sucking dry the paychecks. he he and that calls for early sleeping...... not that it does anything different  .  the ones that did go out had a tendency to come back wasted and wake everybody else up


----------



## Sig_Des

sig_cs101 said:
			
		

> the ones that did go out had a tendency to come back wasted and wake everybody else up



Sorry :blotto:


----------



## sig_cs101

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Sorry :blotto:


lol sorry bout what? i learned to get used to it after the first week. kinda don't have a choice


----------



## mechanic_chick

Well folks.. I can forget the 10 mo. training as a Veh. tech as a civi with the army..

Because apparently I went to the recruiting office and they want me to be Sig Op...

I know there may be other forums on this , but i've been looking around and I found this..

Can anyone tell me what I am getting into here?!

Thanks a bunch

JESSO


----------



## D-n-A

Green writing on a green background isn't the best choice.


Anyways, I got talked into Sig Op(after I got told I'm a no go for combat arms due to my vision). Everyone I've talked to says Sig Op is an awesome trade.


----------



## mechanic_chick

oh sorry.. it was actually meant to be pink lol...

do apologize!



but yah m if anyone would like to chat about it with me.. msn me at pink_typhoon@hotmail.com

thatd be awesome! thank you.


----------



## Krazy-P

If that is you in the av, i will definately be talking to ya.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Wow..

And I never heard that one lol , jk.

Remember , I live in shilo haha.

I just need some advice from anyone in the trade , I want a good trade , I want to know what they do.

Can I still blow stuff up?   jk lol.


----------



## boehm

First of all, I'm sorry... I'm really sorry that you live in Shilo. Seriously I really do feel for you. 

Second, Sig Op is an excellent trade, if you like sitting in a small dark box for hours on end. Ok, ok I'll be serious. It really is an excellent trade for the right person. If you like kicking in doors and spraying trenches with bullets this is not the trade for you. Now, I am new to the trade and so far I have only done a few exercises with my unit and a little voice procedure but, from what I have done around the unit it seems to be a very technical trade that involves long and sometimes boring hours sprinkled with intense bursts of work. You will also find your self spending a lot of time maintaining the trucks, generators, electronic equipment, eating donughts, etc. Personally I have really enjoyed the experience so far. I find all the technical stuff about the radios/trucks/equipment very interesting and I really enjoy the time in the field. 

On the reservist side of things Sig Ops mostly do VHF communications, HF communications (base radio), RRB (radio re-broadcast), etc. The trade is highly deployable and in demand. I can't tell you any specifics about the trade because well I don't know them, hell I'm a no hook private. My job description includes sweeping floors and taking out the garbage. All I can say is that if you are looking for an interesting, challenging, technical trade and you want to do some tours overseas, Sig Op is the trade for you.


----------



## mechanic_chick

hmmm

it does sound like the trade for me.. even though people tell me im crazy!!

Have you been to Shilo?! Seriously , this place gets worse by the second   not to  mention finding a decent guy to date! nnnoope ( works vise versa though too! )

Thanks for all that help!!

Amy


----------



## boehm

Yeah, I have been to Shilo. I shared a 'room' with 25 guys for two months in that old run down school (T-100)... Five fire alarms in one day, all from the bloody shower steam. You know I think I would like Shilo a little better if I actually stayed in a place that had air conditioning/heat, showers that were not 4 million degrees, no giant holes in the walls, functioning fire alarms, no gas leaks, and so on.

As for the dating scene in Shilo... umm there isn't one. Vancouver has a nice one though. 

Now back on topic... if Sig Op sounds like the trade for you go for it. You will not regret it, I have definitely not regretted it. The more I learn the more I like it. Also, you are not crazy for wanting to be a Sig Op... you are crazy if you want to be a lineman. ;D


----------



## Radop

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> hmmm
> 
> it does sound like the trade for me.. even though people tell me im crazy!!
> 
> Have you been to Shilo?! Seriously , this place gets worse by the second    not to   mention finding a decent guy to date! nnnoope ( works vise versa though too! )
> 
> Thanks for all that help!!
> 
> Amy



You could go over to sigs platoon in either the arty or infantry.  I have some friends that work there.  I also have some friends who work at the commcen who are pretty good.  They could give you the low down on the trade better than getting it from us on line.


----------



## MOOXE

Heres a good lesson I learned on my 1st winter ex with 1 CMBG years ago..

*Bring a space heater and an extension cord to hook up to the generator when your on a winter ex*


----------



## Sig_Des

Just got back from 2 weeks of leave in the Maritimes....2 weeks of not shaving, letting the hair long, and not wearing boots...very nice

ugh...everything for Sig Op Reservists always comes back to one thing...we all seem to hate to hate Shilo...

as far as a dating scene there...well, not much...you could always try climbing into the ceiling above the women's shower in L101....but that guy did fall through and get charged...

I like bringing an electric kettle with me in the pod...good for coffee, mr noodles, and it's a lot easier to cook an IMP in it than breaking out the stove.... but BEWARE, if any officers in the CP find out you have one, they will ALWAYS be at your door!


----------



## meni0n

Man that was 2 something years ago Des. Remember standing outside at 1am, not knowing wtf is going and just gotten back from a nav ex and doing drill wasn't my idea of a great time.


----------



## career_radio-checker

As a reserve sigop, expect:

-not knowing what's going on until 5 minutes notice to move... even when you're the COMMAND POST!!!  :
-lots of waiting around but ocasional intense bursts of activity;
-to be looked down upon by combat trades... except when their radios are out to lunch  :blotto:
-again, to be looked down upon by combat trades... but then you say, "enjoy your walk boys;" then throw your kit into the back of the pod and drive off;  ;D
-to fill the position of rad op / duty officer (especially at night)... a perfect time to promote yourself to general and tell c/s 1 to check on c/s 2 because "you don't have comms with them;" 
-To be 3/4 of the way through your set-up when you're told to move 5ft to the left;
-officers wanting you to make their breakfast so that it is ready for them when they wake up;
-shift work, 8 hours sitting in a truck, then 16 hours lying in your cot (usually only applies when deployed with other units... and provided you got issued a cot)

Good pieces of kit to have:
-gloves
-head lamp


----------



## Sig_Des

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> -again, to be looked down upon by combat trades... but then you say, "enjoy your walk boys;" then throw your kit into the back of the pod and drive off;   ;D



I would actually suggest against this...Be cool to other trades, and they'll be cool to you..

I personally prefer being out with the combat arms...Good units will take care of the sigs...besides, I like going out on patrols and recces, and I love being a Pltn/Coy Sig



			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> Man that was 2 something years ago Des. Remember standing outside at 1am, not knowing wtf is going and just gotten back from a nav ex and doing drill wasn't my idea of a great time.



I was actually the summer after that, but the stroy got around...plus my previous adj was the officer at the summary trial


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> as far as a dating scene there...well, not much...you could always try climbing into the ceiling above the women's shower in L101....but that guy did fall through and get charged...



He never fell through lol...But yes, that was quite the long night. Even I was scared I'd end up charged, and I'm a girl!
Watching half the franco platoon pass out was quite the entertainment however...



			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I like bringing an electric kettle with me in the pod...good for coffee, mr noodles, and it's a lot easier to cook an IMP in it than breaking out the stove.... but BEWARE, if any officers in the CP find out you have one, they will ALWAYS be at your door!



Copying my kettle idea huh, Des? lol...I still love my kettle...


----------



## Sig_Des

Bah...my year, they were THAT close to having the MP's inspect every room, because somebody stole the Franco platoons flag...


----------



## PteCamp

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Bah...my year, they were THAT close to having the MP's inspect every room, because somebody stole the Franco platoons flag...



hahahaha oh yeah. I was part of the few who stole it! First night of SQ... and we were already in trouble  ;D


----------



## chrisf

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> As a reserve sigop, expect:
> 
> -not knowing what's going on until 5 minutes notice to move... even when you're the COMMAND POST!!!   :



Not really, usually my chain of command manages to keep us pretty informed.



> -lots of waiting around but ocasional intense bursts of activity;



Depends on what you're doing, but most squadron level rad exs, true.



> -to be looked down upon by combat trades... except when their radios are out to lunch   :blotto:



I've found that generally this applies to the newer guys who are still hopped up on the idea that they're the pointy end, and the life time suck holes of the combat arms trades, generally anyone who's been around a while begins to realise that everyone has a job and everyone's job is important in the great scheme of things.



> -again, to be looked down upon by combat trades... but then you say, "enjoy your walk boys;" then throw your kit into the back of the pod and drive off;   ;D



Now that's you bringing it on yourself... 



> -to fill the position of rad op / duty officer (especially at night)... a perfect time to promote yourself to general and tell c/s 1 to check on c/s 2 because "you don't have comms with them;"



Or be tossed in the posistion of signals NCO for another unit two weeks after you were promoted to corpral (Not to mention it was also the first time I was a det commander... wasn't like there was really anything to do with only one rad det, ie mine, but I was poop-baked the whole time  )



> -To be 3/4 of the way through your set-up when you're told to move 5ft to the left;



QL3? Discipline?



> -officers wanting you to make their breakfast so that it is ready for them when they wake up;



Keeping coffee on is actually on the SOPs I've seen for CP dets, as far as their breakfest goes, I've got no problem doing favors for people since I'll probably making some for myself anyway , but if I'm busy or I don't like said officers, they can make their own damned breakfest, it's not in my job description.



> -shift work, 8 hours sitting in a truck, then 16 hours lying in your cot (usually only applies when deployed with other units... and provided you got issued a cot)



Consider cutting your shifts to four hours in a 3 man det... break up the periods of boredom, less chance of falling asleep on an overnight shift, and still plenty of opportunity to get 8 hours of sleep in day if there's no moves.

If you've got spare time, I'm sure there's plenty to do... fix up the cam, do a DI, check the gene, eat, shave, wash, clean/oil your weapon, clean and oil your tools, clean the cp, count stores for a resupply, fill your water jerries, cam your entire body and sneak about the biv site nude... all sorts of things to do. 

And don't forget the old favorite, make sure you aren't and won't be running off whip, and tan on top of the pod


----------



## Sig_Des

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> cam your entire body and sneak about the biv site nude... all sorts of things to do.
> 
> And don't forget the old favorite, make sure you aren't and won't be running off whip, and tan on top of the pod



OMG, Chris, I'm just picturing this giant Cammed whale, lying on top of the pod, baking and purring like a walrus


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

^^ 

:rofl:

That's AWESOME.


----------



## chrisf

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> OMG, Chris, I'm just picturing this giant Cammed whale, lying on top of the pod, baking and purring like a walrus



What, did you gain weight?


----------



## Sig_Des

;D

This makes me realize how much I miss being in the shacks sometimes


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Well you know Des, nothing's stopping you from stuffing a soccer ball down your pants and running down your street.


----------



## Sig_Des

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Well you know Des, nothing's stopping you from stuffing a soccer ball down your pants and running down your street.



Heh..Now THAT was born out of pure boredom....

I can't really do it here though, I've got an Elementary School about 50 feet from my front door...have to be all mature and such...at least while schools in


----------



## meni0n

Or the screams of despair at 1am as a chair was being peed on.


----------



## Sig_Des

meni0n said:
			
		

> Or the screams of despair at 1am as a chair was being peed on.



OMG, that reminds me of a certain Private, who while waiting to be RTU'd, peed from the upper lobby in L101, onto the Duty NCO's door...and then the Duty NCO....


----------



## PteCamp

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> OMG, that reminds me of a certain Private, who while waiting to be RTU'd, peed from the upper lobby in L101, onto the Duty NCO's door...and then the Duty NCO....



LOL!! that was a pleasent night, he peed all over his room too!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

CplKec said:
			
		

> LOL!! that was a pleasent night, he peed all over his room too!   ;D



yup..I remember every platoon had to post a sentry at his door during that night


----------



## chrisf

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Well you know Des, nothing's stopping you from stuffing a soccer ball down your pants and running down your street.



There's also nothing funnier then watching a man getting kicked in the soccer ball, unless it's watching him chase the kicker with a soccer ball still stuffed into his pants...


----------



## boehm

I'm I the only one who finds it weird that I have heard in detail, many times, about every single story you guys have told?


----------



## chrisf

Not really, it just means we need new stories.


----------



## boehm

Well I'll have to get on that then. ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

boehm said:
			
		

> Well I'll have to get on that then. ;D



Agreed...I'll just have to pop the top off a bottle of Southern Comfort!!


----------



## chrisf

Can't get that nice vodka I was drinking out this way... may have to pop up for a visit...


----------



## Sig_Des

You're welcome up here anytime, brother


----------



## PteCamp

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You're welcome up here anytime, brother



 and if your coming to visit him your damn well better come to visit me!!!!!!   :cheers:


----------



## chrisf

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You're welcome up here anytime, brother



Did you ever get any furniture after?


----------



## Sig_Des

No, I moved out of that apartment.....

I now live in what is known as the 763 House of Sin...we have 3 army guys...and one civvie....and furniture and everything!


----------



## chrisf

Want a shame... I can think of so many uses for a large empty room with a laminated hardwood floor.


----------



## Sig_Des

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Want a shame... I can think of so many uses for a large empty room with a laminated hardwood floor.



I can only imagine....it was good for housing 12 army guys with air mattresses and sleeping bags....lol, surprised the crap out of my roomate when he came home that day, too ;D


----------



## chrisf

What ever happened to the chair he found in the garbage?


----------



## Sig_Des

I moved out, and left the chair in the middle of the living room when I left...a present for the next tenants


----------



## muffin

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> -officers wanting you to make their breakfast so that it is ready for them when they wake up;



.... and if you are the unfortunate private on the same sleep shift as the OC... expect to stay up on stove watch mmmmmmmm love that Naptha


----------



## muffin

signal_man2981 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just finished my recruitment process and now waiting to join up with my unit as a Sig op. I've coming to this site for a while, not wanting to post until i was in or close to being in. but what i wanted to ask all the Sig ops out there is for any advice for that'll help me have a good career?



When the Siggy on the roof says don't transmit, please.... don't transmit.  :blotto: I suppose this isn't as big a deal anymore without the HF radios. I remember the rainy night I learned to fly.... those antennas could SHOCK! :evil:


----------



## chrisf

It's still a big deal, just more a big deal with HF (There's still trucks with HF radios, and VHF is quite capable of giving you a good zap)...if you've got time, before you climb up on the roof, personally go into the back of the pod and switch the radio to no transmit. Also, threaten anyone who looks at a PTT switch with a swift and painful death involving pioneer tools and a ration spoon (Again, time permitting).


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Yeah, with HF, instead of being a "ooooh, I can fly," it's more of a "mmm...I smell barbecue!"  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

MMMM....BBQ


----------



## chrisf

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Yeah, with HF, instead of being a "ooooh, I can fly," it's more of a "mmm...I smell barbecue!"   ;D



They'll both mess you up... HF just generally broadcasts at a higher power level....


----------



## Radop

VHF was not nearly as dangerous as HF except at very high power levels.  It is still not a good idea to get in the habit of touching an antenna while it is transmitting when you have the possibility to touch something with more power.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> They'll both mess you up... HF just generally broadcasts at a higher power level....



150 Watts out of my truck......Hands off at all times!


----------



## chrisf

Just 150 watts? Pft... 400 watts out of my LCT... 

Doesn't an MCT pump out 1000? (Regardless, no licking HF Antennas! May cause cavities)


----------



## Sig_Des

lol...you wanker! that's my line...I have the pictures to prove it!


----------



## chrisf

And always remember, privates are replaceable, batteries are not.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> And always remember, privates are replaceable, batteries are not.



Privates have a NATO stock number....it's only 1 digit away from urinal cookies...lol


----------



## Sig_Des

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> And always remember, privates are replaceable, batteries are not.



And remember to never underestimate the power of the 522!


----------



## chrisf

You win again... marker holder...


----------



## Radop

Yes an MCT does have the capability or going to 1000 watts but is ussually n/s more times than operational.  If you touch an antenna txing 1000 watts, you may have a few extra cavities.  Most VHF systems tx at below 50 watts.  HF will transmit at 150 or better ussually.  Manpack versions are ussually considerably less though.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Sig Trolls?!?!

Hey! Im going Sigs!


----------



## Sig_Des

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> Sig Trolls?!?!
> 
> Hey! Im going Sigs!



Get used to it...wait till you pull a Sigs Pigs night  >


----------



## Canadian Sig

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Get used to it...wait till you pull a Sigs Pigs night  >



Don't get used to it. That stigma does'nt exist in every unit. Some units discourage that crap and once you get away from the school for a decent length of time you will find yourself in a good trade.


----------



## Radop

I enjoy my job, just not the politics of the trade.  I do see some improvement though as not as many clicks seem to be promoting people as there was in the 90s.


----------

